# Just bought and upgraded, Compaq prolient ML530!



## Fox34 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I am going to buy a domain name soon for well, everything. But mostly I need a site to promote my OS. Specs, Two 1GHz XEON PIII's, 2 redundant 250 Watt PSU's, 6 9 gig hot swappable scsi's,  1280 MB PC 133 registered ECC RAM. Fedora core 5.  I got pics, more pics later, were setting up my server room right now. The files are huge so Ill link them from here gimmie a sec ill edit the post


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 9, 2008)

You forgot to say that its a brick of a server.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

this is mad sick i cant wait to come up and see it!


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 9, 2008)

your os?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

that is beautiful! oooo can i come play?! plz?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> your os?



he's creating and compiling his own nix distro. via modified source code.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 9, 2008)

david you can sleep with ol french roast lol. OHH so I was drunk last night, sittin at my computer with the guys and all of a sudden we heard the server turn on....the damn thing just turned on, no one was near it. just turned on...


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah you couldn't miss that thing turning on


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 9, 2008)

no one hit any buttons.......Im still scared like wtf dude? Cam your at work....ahaah


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 9, 2008)

I work at a Radioshack its not like I do anything


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

how load is it?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 9, 2008)

55db


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 10, 2008)

we just finished the ghetto rack


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hehe fly reminds me of my 12x xbox clust I ran for a bit then sold on ebay


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 12, 2008)

We just got some more ram, 2 more 256 sticks so were 1 stick away from having 2 gigs. And we did more work on the rack, carpeted parts to dampen the sound and let it slide in to its mount easier. Ill take pics later.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

sweet.....this is gonna be so sick


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> we just finished the ghetto rack



i almost got one of those for $20 at a school auction 


you can get P3 comps for like $50 for a lot of 50


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 14, 2008)

if anyones got any server accessories, hardware what ever I wanna know hit me up


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, been a long time since I've posted in this thread, but the server Has had some serious updates, such as like 16 sticks of ram i think? somethin crazy like that, and the site it down due to me not paying the hosting fee but it will be back up. heres some pics of it sitting in its almost final home


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 2, 2009)

nice server, good luck with your os


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 2, 2009)

my OS is still in  my mind, but I lost most of all the files when I left for boot camp and ended the term for my voc class. I'm bringing home a new DEV system from my class to start programming though


----------

